# Newbie :d



## Laura726

Hi y'all! I'm new here. Found out about this site through google. My name is Laura, I'm 28 years old. I'm the mother to three girls. I'm married to my high school sweetheart. I have three furbabies. I'm feom Kentucky but I currently live in Florida.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi
Welcome to bnb


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## meli1981

Welcome to bnb


----------



## xprincessx

welcome x


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Laura726

Thanks everyone! :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Laura726

Thanks!


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## Laura726

Thanks! :D


----------



## hakunamatata

*Welcome to BnB!*

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/annegeddesbears.jpg


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Laura726

Thanks y'all!


----------



## GH081012

I'm also new and I have no clue how to start my own post. I just figured out how to reply. I have plenty to say just can figure out how to post or where. But welcome welcome welcome


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Laura726

Thank you all! &#9786;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb! :)


----------



## Laura726

Thank you. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Tryin4No2

Welcome!! I'm new too!!


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! I'm from Florida too. :D


----------

